# Solstice and Ryker recent trials



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I haven't posted much, so figured I'd give an update on a couple of our recent trials. 

Last weekend we had a USDAA trial, and Solstice did really well. She Qd in PII Gamblers, Standard, Pairs, and Snooker. We NQd on our second Standard run when she got distracted and popped out of the weaves, but that was our only fault. Also an NQ in Jumpers when I took one step too far and sent her over an off-course jump. She did pretty awesome though, and now she only needs one more Standard and one Jumpers to move to PIII.

Ryker, not so successful. This was his first trial in a while, and he's just not ready for it yet. Terrible startline behavior, knocked bars, self-releasing contacts, the works. So he's definitely not trialing anymore until we can do enough fun matches to reinforce the rules. I was pretty disappointed, since we had been having good practices for quite a while. But obviously he still gets crazy trial brain.

And then this weekend Solstice had a DOCNA trial. Saturday wasn't very good, but it was awfully hot, she was tired from our camping trip, and it was only her third outdoor trial. We Qd in 2/5 classes, but one was the important one which qualified her to run in the 2014 DOCNA Nationals! Today was much better for both of us, with me handling better and her focusing better, so we Qd in all 5 classes. Solstice got lots of compliments on her running, especially from people who have known her for a while and have seen how her confidence has increased.

Now we have a break this weekend, then a three day USDAA trial over Labor Day. Hopefully in all those runs we'll finish what Solstice needs to move up to PIII!

Sorry for a wall of text with no pictures or videos, but I'm lame like that. Maybe next time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep up the good work!

I know I start trialing a bit early with my younger dog cause I'm at the trials anyway with my older dog.

I have no issues with this because my goal with the younger dog is NOT to Q.

It's for ME to behave exactly the way I do in class. And have the same expectations from my dog. I don't push it though and as much as I can will set my pup up to succeed. So if I'm not sure of my startline stay, I'd only lead out (or not) the distance I would be sure would work and never take my eye off my dog. So if she broke and I had to go back to fix it and then just go from there, that would be fine.

I also train a 2on/2off. So my 'plan' is that I know I will come to the bottom of each contact and I'm not moving for a count of 3. So it doesn't matter that my dog self released and just went thru a tunnel and over a jump. I'm all shocked and amazed back WHERE I ALWAYS WOULD BE at the bottom of the contact. So when she comes back to me, all the way, then we move on. I've actually then gotten whistled off the course, WHICH WAS FINE, because Bretta so realized the issue she actually flipped her back legs back up and around for a perfect 2on/2off. So she got praised, released by me and then we went out of the ring for her normal treats and rewards.

Keeping my criteria clear and not being nervous and trying to q is a huge help (and I usually start qing soon) because it calms me and takes the pressure of me, meaning I act more normal. My goals when starting are

1) startline stay (though it may just be 2 sec but it's when I release her)

2) all the contacts with the 2on/2off and

3) getting the weavepole entry (I still always have to be a bit behind at a trial and kind of send them in ahead of me at trials).

I like the idea of matches but with my older dog trialing don't have the time to go to different trials. Since a match is set up like a trial, for me  I'd just as soon be at a trial! 

Good luck though, it's always so interesting how different our training progresses and yet still we can all do well in the end!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Haha the sad thing is that Ryker IS the older dog! Ryker is 4, and Solstice is not quite 2 yet.

Ryker is one of those dogs who gets incredibly aroused and hyped up in the trial environment, and he has sadly learned that in a trial I generally can't enforce his criteria. Particularly on the startline, which is probably our biggest issue aside from bar-knocking. On the startline he barks, screams, argues, tries to dash off as soon as the leash is off (even if I have told him to sit stay), breaks position, etc. When I only have roughly ten seconds to get him ready before the judge decides I'm delaying/training, it's really hard to get Ryker under control on the startline.

As for his contacts, he does a 2o2o on the dogwalk and teeter, running A-frame. He's only had two trials this year, the other being back in May and his contacts were great so I didn't expect such an issue at the trial last weekend. He self-released in probably half his runs, but unfortunately those were team classes so I couldn't pull him out without eliminating our team. My fault for entering him in team, but my friend needed a partner and I really didn't expect Ryker to be such a butt since he did well at the trial in May and has been doing well in practice.

So basically, I really just need to do fun matches with him so I can have the extra time needed to get him controlled at the startline, since that seems to be our biggest issue right now. And if he wastes our allotted time barking and being stupid and never getting off the startline, well, sucks for him.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Now I have a couple pictures of Solstice from the DOCNA trial, so I'll break up the text wall. Photos by Dog Agility Photos for Fun.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful pics! Congrats on your success with solstice, sounds like you are making lots of progress

Sorry to hear about Ryker still being such a handful. I don't really have any suggestions that I'm positive you haven't heard before. Have you done much high level stimulation proofing with him? Once they learn that you can't reinforce or correct behaviors at a trial it can be so challenging to get that control back


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

> Once they learn that you can't reinforce or correct behaviors at a trial it can be so challenging to get that control back


That is _exactly_ the problem I have with Ryker. Which is why I think the only solution with him is going to be fun matches, fun matches, fun matches for a while, where I have the time and ability to reinforce his startline, contacts, and jumping.

I do a lot of proofing with my dogs' contacts. I expect them to hold their 2o2o no matter where I am or how fast I am moving. We run in venues that have distance challenges where the handler cannot always be at the bottom of the contact, plus it's just good training to have that proofing so I do it. I do impulse control with toys, food, other obstacles placed near the end of the contacts to tempt them. Ryker has just learned that in trials, he can be a butt and ignore me because continuing on the course is extremely rewarding for him.

So, I think at this point my only option is to just do fun matches exclusively with him until he is more reliable. Then start him back with DOCNA trials, because they allow training in the ring. I think getting his startline under control will go a long way towards helping our other issues.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Congrats!
Great pictures! Especially the tunnel pic looks great!


----------

